# What Rear Lights For A Brompton?



## The Jogger (30 Apr 2016)

For me I usually end up clipping two lights onto my belt but would like something that works better and I don't have to keep checking they are still visible and not covered by my jacket. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Apr 2016)

The Jogger said:


> For me I usually end up clipping two lights onto my belt but would like something that works better and I don't have to keep checking they are still visible and not covered by my jacket. Any suggestions?


The B reflector bracket is pretty standard and quite a lot of the German brands fit.
I like having the light there as you can easily check its on. But 2 out of 3 of my B's are Dynamo lights, I did once have a battery led fitted and it was just as good TBH.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Apr 2016)

Dunno which Brommie the OP has, but if it has a rear reflector but no carrier, there's a bracket to convert the single bolt mount into twin bolt mount.

Some newer Brommies have the reflector mounted on a twin bolt mount, so a battery light would be a straight swap.

Good twin mount LED lights available, although make sure it's a battery powered one, not one for a dynamo.

http://www.bikeplus.co.uk/p/77190/B...&network=pla&gclid=CID4_qTttcwCFRUW0wodRoIFPA

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=carrier+fit+rear+bike+light&tbm=shop


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Apr 2016)

I have the rear light from this set right at the top of the seat post. The post won't go down as far as it would without the light but it doesn't affect the fold at all.

I put a cheap Aldi clippy light onto the pump too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Apr 2016)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ls-812-trelock-rear-pannier-bike-light-id_8271923.htmlhtml

Fits perfectly and has the benefit of being a reflector too. It is a single always on LED with light channels to the sides as well, Gives a bright, all sides visibility that I'm more than happy with.

It is low profile enough not to touch the ground when the bike is folded, even with standard Brommy castors but shows above the mudguard at distance when unfolded.

It is very water & road crud proof, the switch is sufficiently stiff that you know it's not going to toggle itself off, the cover has a single screw to keep it all tight and in place (dab of grease on the screw head helps to keep it shiny and new), 2 x AA battery life is superb and all at a very good price.

I've absolutely no complaints with this light on my Brommy and would highly recommend it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Apr 2016)

For a slightly more costly but more alternatives & flash & dual fixed/flash option, I would recommend the Cateye Volt 50. Excellent and very bright light.

It comes with a saddle rail mount, albeit I found this rather flimsy and barely fit for purpose.

For a couple of quid you can get a seatpost band mount that is far better and will sit high enough up that it doesn't interfere with the fold at all.

USB charging, excellent battery life and a very robust weather proof light. Compact enough to fit unobtrusively in a pocket off the bike & with enough weight to sit there without jiggling out. Again highly recommended. Can be an only light but I use this and the Trelock together (I never have just one light on a bike)


----------



## Kell (6 May 2016)

I have two mounted high up on the seatpost. but I do have the extended seatpost so it doesn't go all the way down anyway.

I like to have two just in case one runs out.

One is an old one that requires batteries, but is still LED, the other I bought from Planet X as it was 70% off and meant I got free delivery on some bib shorts I was buying so ended up costing me about £6. It's a really good light in terms of modes and brightness (and is USB chargeable), but it rattles like mad.

This is the link - should have been £39.99, but is currently £11.99. As mentioned above, however, postage was something like £4.99 for the stuff I was buying and this took me over the £50 threshold, it actually only cost about £6.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LINRSOR/nite-rider-solas-usb-rechargeable-rear-light


----------

